# Proud grandma brag (Yea TUGG!!)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My4Goldens (Donna) brought Tugg out to our training session this morning to visit. For those who haven't seen his thread in the puppy section, Tugg is a Janet x Tito puppy, about 15-1/2 weeks old.
Well.
What a guy!!! 
At first she left him in the truck a ways down the driveway, until she could see how he felt about the guns. We were shooting live birds, and also had some popper guns, so we had some pretty noisy guns going on. It was obvious he wasn't in the least bothered by it, so she got him out of the truck and walked him up to about 50 yards from the gunners.
He just flicked his ears a little bit, then went right back to munching on the alfalfa. Little guy was totally non-reactive to the gun shots!
THEN for the real fun, I grabbed a BIG freshly killed rooster pheasant, and teased him with it a little bit. Then I tossed it about 6 feet away from him (he was on a lead). The little guy RACED to it, picked it right up without the slightest hesitation! The bird was about 1/2 as big as he is! He was so blasted proud of himself. He was strutting his stuff all over the place, bird in mouth. Tried to head for the truck to take his prize home with him. We had to pry it out of his mouth, not because he was biting down on it, he wasn't, but because he didn't want to give it up. He had a lovely natural hold on it, but doesn't know the "give" or "out" command yet. I tossed it for him a second time, and that boy was AMPED UP! He retrieved it again, just as happy and proud as he could be. 
Little guy has HUGE potential!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

When we got home I put all three dogs outside, Raider and Libby were quite jealous, they smelled Tugg all over cause he had bird smell on him. I was very proud of him, especially because the guns didn't bother him in the least. And the way he went after the bird was quite beautiful. Now all we need to do is work on his manners. But we are getting there.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yay Tug!!! I can just picture him strutting his stuff...bird in mouth!! 

I'm afraid my guys would think the bird is dinner!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

A chip off the ol' block! How cool...Too bad you didn't get any pictures!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

i can just see it happen! Interesting isn't it, that one dog is so much into game and hunt things, and another just is not.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a pup!
Hey, Grandma where are the pics?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh believe me, I thought of the camera when he was strutting around so proud with his bird!!! But I couldn't run in the house and get it, we were still training.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Going to be interesting watching this one too!!! Really cool watching the wheels start spinning.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Very cool! Love hearing about pups and their first reaction to guns and to birds!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah Tugg! Good boy


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome! You will need to get some pictures next time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Tugg !!

I am planning on going to a puppy party this weekend, camera & camcorder in hand; bird-ability will be one of the things being tested  Can't wait to see the little ones reactions


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah-isn't that fun to see, especially when it's your grandpup?!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It really is, Linda, because he's only sired 2 litters and so these are "prototype" puppies, lol. 
Everything good obviously came from Tito. Anything bad certainly came from the dams. LOLOL.
This litter's dam has a phenominal field background, so to be honest it could have come from either side, or, more likely both since Tito has the same instincts and prey drive.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Imagining little Tugg strutting around sure gave me a big, big smile.


----------



## andreanye (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job Tugg! Your brother Liam likes those birds too...


----------

